# EDL......Enhanced Driver's License



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I went in to my local DMV office today to get my driver's license renewed. It expires in late October. I hate DMV offices, so I've been dreading having to do this. I decided that it was time to just do it and get it over with.

I was sure that I had all the documentation to acquire the new enhanced license. I had a regular copy of my birth certificate, my military DD-214 (proof of honorable service) and my original SS card, as well as other documents proving my place of residence and such.

Come to find out, a regular copy of your birth certificate isn't good enough. It has to be the original or a certified copy of it. My DD-214 was good enough to have VETERAN stamped on my license.

I was told that by your birth date of 2020, everyone must have the new enhanced driver's license. The new license will allow you to fly commercial and enter into or onto Fed. property. Without it, you cannot do the previous.

So......I ended up just getting a renewal of just my reg. license. It will be good until late Oct. of 2020.

My wife's license will expire on March 12, 2020. I will at that time or before, go in with her and while she gets her new license, I will re-apply for one as well. She has her original birth certificate. I'm going to have to order mine online.

I did so at a cost of $40.00. Supposedly, it will be approved and e-mailed to me for my review to make sure all info. is correct. Once I have done that and signed off on it, the cert. copy will be sent to me within a week or two.

Funny thing! I don't recall needing a birth certificate to join the military and serve my country.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Funny thing! I don't recall needing a birth certificate to join the military and serve your country.


Seems like I had to prove I was 17, since I didn't have a draft card. My EDL doesn't have VETERAN on it, just a little white star in a circle


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hillman said:


> Seems like I had to prove I was 17, since I didn't have a draft card. My EDL doesn't have VETERAN on it, just a little white star in a circle


Here in AZ. it's an option to have *VETERAN* stamped on it. I had to check a box on the form and provide proof of honorable service.

Not sure if it cost anything extra or not though. The cost for my renewed license was $17.00.

I'm hoping that when my permanent license arrives up in the mail, the expiration date on it will be well beyond 2020.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife did say that's another thing I don't do very well. That's taking a picture for my driver's license.

I told her, unlike females, I really don't care what my driver's license picture looks like.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find myself bothered by your story.

You already have a driver's license, for which you already have presented proof of natural-born citizenship, place of residence, and military service.
Why is your present, valid driver's license insufficient evidence of your status? And further, why would your new "enhanced" driver's license be any better proof of your status than is your presently-valid driver's license?
And, even further, why wouldn't your presently-valid driver's license act as "guarantor," to permit painless issuance of your new license?
(They're rhetorical questions. I do not expect you to know the answers which lurk in some deranged bureaucrat's diseased mind.)

I see the whole business as a form of harassment, perpetrated by a useless bureaucracy seeking some means of validating their meaningless existence.

And it's going to happen to us in Washington, too.
But we will have a choice, as I understand it. So Jean and I will avoid getting the new "enhanced" licenses, and will use our still-valid passports instead.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Steve, near as I can tell from the paperwork, the 'problem' with the old drivers license has to do with how well the statements it makes were documented. In Vermont at least, the answer used to be "not very well".


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I find myself bothered by your story.
> 
> You already have a driver's license, for which you already have presented proof of natural-born citizenship, place of residence, and military service.
> Why is your present, valid driver's license insufficient evidence of your status? And further, why would your new "enhanced" driver's license be any better proof of your status than is your presently-valid driver's license?
> ...


Believe me, it bothered me as well. If I would have had my original birth certificate or a certified copy, I could have obtained the new enhanced driver's license. All that I had was a regular copy.

I'm still not sure in regards to the new enhanced driver's license taking the place of a passport. I've heard it both ways, Some say it can, and others say it can't.

I don't have a clue as to where my original birth certificate is, or if it still even exists. All I have is a copy.

I am making progress. The online company sent me my application for review. I made a mistake on my mother's maiden name. I stated that to the online company and they will change it.

Once they do, they will send it back to me again, and if it is 100% correct, I make a copy of it and send it and a check for $16.00 to the state of Idaho. Idaho will then send me a certified copy of my birth certificate.

I'm hoping that once my regular renewed driver's license arrives, it will be good for a few years. I'm going to put off the EDL for as long as possible.

This is the online site I've been dealing with:

https://get.birthcertificatestate.com/general/?msclkid=0daf001b8abf10fea95f5d557960943d


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

My wife and I went to DMV and got our "real" dr. license a couple of months ago. We had to take the above documents as well as 2 bills with each of our names on them showing proof of residence. They did accept my Va veteran's card so I didn't have to bring my dd214. It took us less than an hour to get it all done and cost us $30.00 each. My new dl now has the veteran's stamp on it so I won't have to carry around another card like I did before.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you go the VA for treatment, be sure to still take your actual VA card with you.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Paratrooper can you still carry the stone tablets that is the original birth certificate?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I keep a copy of my birth-cert in my wallet, for emergencies (whatever that means).
Problem is, it's so old...How old is it, daddy?...that it's hand-written, in script, in ink.
But it's a certified copy, direct from the NYC bureau of statistics (or whatever it's called).

It is written in English, though. Not Babylonian.
So even though it does not include a photograph, it should be proof-positive of my citizenship.
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the company that does this for you, to make a single correction on my application form.

I've sent them three requests to do so. So far, no response. I'm a patient guy, but you can only try my patience for so long and then things can get ugly. 

I mistakenly stated my mother's maiden name. In addition to her biological father, she ended up having two step-fathers as well. I gave them the name of her 2nd step father, when it should have been her bio father's name.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gotta ask: Why are you going through a commercial intermediary, rather than dealing directly with the appropriate agency of the state in which you were born?
Is it a requirement of the state, that you use a commercial central "clearing house"? Or is it just easier? And do you find that it's worth the money you're spending on it?
.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I keep a copy of my birth-cert in my wallet, for emergencies (whatever that means).
> Problem is, it's so old...How old is it, daddy?...that it's hand-written, in script, in ink.
> But it's a certified copy, direct from the NYC bureau of statistics (or whatever it's called).
> 
> ...


Steve I did not know the Iroquois could even write let alone in English till after the late 1600s


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Gotta ask: Why are you going through a commercial intermediary, rather than dealing directly with the appropriate agency of the state in which you were born?
> Is it a requirement of the state, that you use a commercial central "clearing house"? Or is it just easier? And do you find that it's worth the money you're spending on it?
> .


I called the hospital that I was born in back in 1954. I called to see if it was even still in existence. It is. The hospital would not deal with me directly, for whatever reason. They too, suggested using the commercial site I posted earlier.

So far, it's going to cost me $56.00 total for a cert. copy of my birth certificate. For me, it's worth it if I can get the commercial site off their ass and make the change I requested in the application form. I will check tomorrow, and if nothing has been accomplished, I may contact the credit card company that I used to pay for the fee, and seek a charge reversal.

I may also try calling the hospital once again and speak to someone else and ask once again if I can request a copy directly from them. In fact, I may do that before I contact my credit card company.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Steve I did not know the Iroquois could even write let alone in English till after the late 1600s


It's amazing how well birch bark endures!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

After at least three, maybe four requests to make a small correction on the application form, they finally did it. 

They sent me the corrected form today. I signed it, added a copy of my driver's license, as well as a check, and sent it off. 

Now, I just wait..............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

And wait, and wait, and wait


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> And wait, and wait, and wait


I could have paid an extra $10.00 for a rush job. It would have been processed within a week or so.

But, I'm in no hurry at this point, and that $10.00 will buy me and the wife a lunch out.

I'm thinking 2-3 weeks at most before I get it. I can live with that.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I finally received a certified copy of my birth certificate a couple of days ago. It took about a month or so to get it, but it's here. 

I should have done this many years ago...........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm Still trying to figure how to get lunch for 10$


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I'm Still trying to figure how to get lunch for 10$


Easy peasey!

There's McDonald's, Culver's, Arby's, Chick-Fil-A, Subway, KFC, and others.

And, that's lunch for two.  We do use coupons more often than not, but not having one isn't a game changer.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I finally received a certified copy of my birth certificate a couple of days ago. It took about a month or so to get it, but it's here.
> 
> I should have done this many years ago...........


Glad to see you have resolved your issue. Although there were other ways (less expensive) to resolve the errant certified birth certificate, the important fact is that you have received the paperwork you need, and you seem to be satisfied with the amount you paid.

You, sir, have successfully succeeded in completing your mission and are to be commended for dealing with government bureaucracy and retaining your sanity.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> Glad to see you have resolved your issue. Although there were other ways (less expensive) to resolve the errant certified birth certificate, the important fact is that you have received the paperwork you need, and you seem to be satisfied with the amount you paid.
> 
> You, sir, have successfully succeeded in completing your mission and are to be commended for dealing with government bureaucracy and retaining your sanity.


It's just odd that I have gone thru life as far as I have, and never a need to provide my birth certificate for anything.

That was, until I needed to renew my driver's license. And, only because I thought I wanted the enhanced version. I now have four years until I need to get it renewed again.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> It's just odd that I have gone thru life as far as I have, and never a need to provide my birth certificate for anything.
> 
> That was, until I needed to renew my driver's license. And, only because I thought I wanted the enhanced version. I now have four years until I need to get it renewed again.


Yes, but the hard part is over. Now that you have the "Enhanced Driver's License," You can put that cert copy of your birth certificate in your safe an forget it. You only have to go through the process one time. When Mrs Pockets and I renewed our Enhanced DLs, all we had to show was two forms of ID. Our old licenses and the renewal letters we received were deemed adequate.

Now, when you drive your motorcycle up onto the Capitol steps, you will at least have proper ID.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> Yes, but the hard part is over. Now that you have the "Enhanced Driver's License," You can put that cert copy of your birth certificate in your safe an forget it. You only have to go through the process one time. When Mrs Pockets and I renewed our Enhanced DLs, all we had to show was two forms of ID. Our old licenses and the renewal letters we received were deemed adequate.
> 
> Now, when you drive your motorcycle up onto the Capitol steps, you will at least have proper ID.


I don't have the enhanced version. My old b&w copy of my birth certificate wasn't good enough. I was still able though to get my regular driver's license renewed for another 4 yrs.

I did though, opt to have *VETERAN* printed on it. That's a relatively new feature / option.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Glad you got it done.
LostWife and I renewed our license two years ago. Walked in, filled out the questonair that was mostly asking for support for this or that, and was gone in short order. Lisence showed up, Enhanced. Didin't know they were even doing it and we weren't asked if we wanted one.
A friend ran in to the same problem last summer. He was a week late renewing without a birth cirtificate, and it wasn't even on the web site yet. Fortunately he had one, but still had to make an exra 50 mile round trip.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Supposedly, if you fly commercial, you won't need an enhanced driver's license until Oct. 2020.

I don't plan on ever flying again if I can avoid it. But, I might need access to some federal buildings and they will also require the enhanced license.

I may go back to DMV again sometime by late next summer, and once again, request the enhanced version. Now that I have a certified copy of my birth certificate, I should be good to go.

Then again, I just may say to Hell with it and just be happy with the regular version of my driver's license.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Don't any of you have passports.?
That covers almost every requirement except the SS card.

AFS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We can't get an enhanced driver's license in our county, so we renewed our passports instead.
It costs about the same.

We do not plan to travel any more, since we've just gotten too old to sit in an airplane seat for any length of time, but we have the passports for "just in case."
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AirForceShooter said:


> Don't any of you have passports.?
> That covers almost every requirement except the SS card.
> 
> AFS


I have a passport, but it was issued in the mid 70's. I look a bit older now than I did when they took my picture for it.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...
> We do not plan to travel any more, since we've just gotten too old to sit in an airplane seat for any length of time, but we have the passports for "just in case."


If you decide to go into Victoria or Vancouver, you'll be glad you renewed those passports. They ARE pretty close by, aren't they, even by boat?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I have a passport, but it was issued in the mid 70's. I look a bit older now than I did when they took my picture for it.


You should probably check those expirations, adult passports are only good for 10 years.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> You should probably check those expirations, adult passports are only good for 10 years.


Oh yeah.....it's well expired.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

high pockets said:


> If you decide to go into Victoria or Vancouver, you'll be glad you renewed those passports. They ARE pretty close by, aren't they, even by boat?


There's a Washington State ferry to Victoria. It leaves from Friday Harbor, on the next island over.
The inter-island ferry takes an hour, and the ferry to Victoria takes about an hour and a half.
But we'd have to come back to the mainland. There's no return trip direct to any of our islands.

It's an hour's ferry ride to the mainland, and about an hour's drive to the Canadian border.
Then, it's at least another half-hour's drive to Vancouver.

Been there, done that. No need to do it again.
Victoria boasts a wonderful Provincial Museum, and Vancouver has a store called _Death By Chocolate_. Both were definitely worth the trip!

Because of the favorable exchange rate, the world's least expensive Ikea is about halfway between the border and Vancouver.
That's where we got all of our bookshelves, two easy chairs, and a cocktail table.
And on the way home, we even got a rebate on the Canadian tax we paid.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

But my question is did you register to vote?

I think I’ll just take my passport to the dmv, and wait...

I’d like to see the stats on illegal aliens with enhanced drivers licenses. And those registered to vote.

Oh sorry I forgot all stats are made up...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We received our Enhanced Real ID Driver's Licenses in the mail today. Once we got done at the DMV, they came pretty quickly. Less than a week or so.

So, now that's all behind us. They're good until 2025. Man oh man, what a PITA that was to get copies of our birth certificates. Mine cost about 4 times more than my wife's did.

Her's came from MT., and it had a bunch of info. on it not related in any way to her birth. Initially, our local DMV kind of balked at it, as they hadn't seen one like her's before. They had to check to insure that it was legit. It had all the necessary seals on it and such.

My wife wrote a letter to the county in question in MT., asking why it had unnecessary information on it. She's still waiting for a response.

Anyways, I'm glad that we now both have the newest and up-to-date driver's license. Like I've said before more-than-once. If I *NEVER* have to fly again in my life, it will still be too soon.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I wasn't aware of EDLs so I had to look it up. Only five states have them but California, Arizona and Texas may soon have them. That is if the information I found is up to date.
I haven't flown in almost twenty years and have no plans to fly again. I also have no plans to leave the country so when I renew my DL later this year I'll stick with the standard version. I do have all of the required documents if I ever change my mind.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

In Paratrooper's case: EDL = Elderly Drivers License (to run young people off the road)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PhuBai70 said:


> I wasn't aware of EDLs so I had to look it up. Only five states have them but California, Arizona and Texas may soon have them. That is if the information I found is up to date.
> I haven't flown in almost twenty years and have no plans to fly again. I also have no plans to leave the country so when I renew my DL later this year I'll stick with the standard version. I do have all of the required documents if I ever change my mind.


I was going to stick with my standard issue driver's license. But, my wife's birthday is March 12, so she had to get her's renewed.

She has an older sister living in MT., who is having some health issues. Since her license had to be renewed, she decided to get the Real ID license, just in case she might have to fly up to assist her sister at some point in time.

So......I decided to just bite the bullet and get the same license. I needed a replacement certified copy of my birth certificate anyways, since my old copy isn't acceptable.

BTW.......here in AZ., you don't need an EDL to run young drivers off the road. You can do it whenever you feel it's justified.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AZdave said:


> But my question is did you register to vote?
> 
> I think I'll just take my passport to the dmv, and wait...
> 
> ...


I'm a bit ashamed to admit to this, but I've never voted in my life. Shameful I know, but it's something that I never took an interest in. It is what it is!

I'm aware of political winds and such, and I do keep up with what's going on in the political world. But, I just never felt the desire to actively participate in the voting process.

Not a big fan of politicians and such.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/drivers-license-fly-prepare-real-131934098.html


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Hey all, in California you need that True ID driving license, or a true ID card to buy request ammo - Every time you try to buy it. Since this is Ca, about half the requests fail.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

PhuBai70 said:


> I wasn't aware of EDLs so I had to look it up. Only five states have them but California, Arizona and Texas may soon have them. That is if the information I found is up to date.
> I haven't flown in almost twenty years and have no plans to fly again. I also have no plans to leave the country so when I renew my DL later this year I'll stick with the standard version. I do have all of the required documents if I ever change my mind.


You managed to find old info. Texas has been issuing since October 2017 or longer.
You don't get a choice on the matter, they just do it. No extra charge or hoops if you aren't changing anything else.


----------

